# Welcher Schlammsauger?



## Cocco67 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Schlammsauger.

Mein Teich hat ca. 6000l und die tiefste stelle ist ca. 170 cm, nun will ich mir einen 
Schlammsauger anschaffen kenne mich da aber kaum aus.

Habe zwei Sauger in enger Auswahl
1.Gardena 7947-20 Teichschlammsauger SR 2000
2.Oase Pondovac 4 Teichschlammsauger

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen welcher von diesen 2 besser ist oder eine 
bessere Alternative  die auch so um die 300€ liegt.
Bin über jede Antwort dankbar. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Hi Cocco67,

ich hatte mir den Pondovac mal ausgeliehen. Vorteil von diesem Gerät ist, dass durch ein Zweikammersystem ohne Pause (abpumpen / weitersaugen) gesaugt werden kann.
Verarbeitung schien mir auch ordentlich zu sein. Zum Gardena kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## diveralf (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Moin zusammen,
Ich hatte mir von meinem Nachbarn den Gardenasauger ausgeliehen. 
Der hat auch ein Zweikammersystem und man kann prima damit durcharbeiten. Ob die 1,7 Meter damit problemlos absaugen kann, weiss ich nicht. Es wird ne"zähe Nummer" weil jedes Teil mehr Saugrohr frisst viel Leistung. 

Schönen sonnigen Sonntag noch
aus der Lüneburger Heide
Bernd


----------



## Cocco67 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Hi,
Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Wegen der Saugleistung bei 170cm habe ich auch etwas bedenken, soll ja auch etwas bringen wenn ich mir 
schon sowas kaufe.
Was haltet ihr von  Zehnder Universal Schlammsauger Teichsauger USS 3000 ist zwar etwas teurer scheint 
aber besser zu sein als die Oase und die Gardena. 
Habe zwar von meiner Frau nur ein 300-350 € genehmigt bekommen aber was Sie nicht weiß .......

Wenn ihr diesen Sauger kennt würde ich mich über einen Kommentar freuen.

Viele Grüße 

Cocco67


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Beim Oase wird eine Saughöhe von 2,40m angegeben, ich hatte bei 2,00m aber schon so meine Probleme, dass der Modder mit hochkam. Ist er und die Filter sauber, dann packt er das. Vll. vorher mal einen ausleihen bei einem Geräteverleih und testen?


----------



## holly1357 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

hi,

ich habe den gardena.... und kann dir klar sagen, für deinen teich absolut ausreichend.

ich hab bestimmt 2 jahre mit meinem gesaugt, bei 80000l und 2m tiefe.... ich hatte teilweise 6m saugrohr dran das ich auf die andere seite gekommen bin.....

aber für einen teich mit 6000 litern voll und ganz ausreichend.....

gruß holly


----------



## wp-3d (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*



Cocco67 schrieb:


> ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Schlammsauger.
> Mein Teich hat ca. 6000l
> bessere Alternative  die auch so um die 300€ liegt.
> Bin über jede Antwort dankbar.






Hallooo,

was soll der Blödsinn bei einem 6000 Ltr. Teich.

Investiere in eine vernünftige Filteranlage.

Mein alter Teich 6000 Ltr. 25 Euro Filter keine UVC mit 17 Koi -50 cm und vielen Goldfischen sah über 9 Jahre so aus: 


 

.


----------



## Cocco67 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Danke euch für die vielen Antworten,

auch wenn es nur ein 6000 ltr. Teich ist, muß er mal gereinigt werden, habe ihn sonst immer
leer gepumpt und den Schlamm per Hand raus geholt. Bin im bereich Gartenteich noch 
blutiger Anfänger, denke mir aber das es einfacher ist den Schlamm mit dem Sauger 
zu entfernen. 1. Zeitersparnis, 2 weniger Stress für die Fische.
Werde aber als nächstes dann mal über einen größeren Teich und einen neuen Filter 
nachdenken.

Viele Grüße an alle

Cocco67


----------



## Nori (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Ich kann den Heissner-Sauger nur empfehlen - er hat eine 6000-er Pumpe am mittlerweile besser beweglichen Saugkopf, die mittels Fernbedienung in der Leistung variiert werden kann.
Der hat ordentlich Saugleistung und man muss auch keine Tonne mit um den Teich zerren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## wp-3d (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Hi Cocco,

gerade ein kleiner Teich mit Koi sollte durch einen Filter dauerhaft sauber sein.

Wenn Du dir schon Gedanken über einen Schlammsauger machst, 
dann mangelt es an der Filterung.

sieh dir das Bild genau an, so sollte der gesammte Bodengrund dauerhaft aussehen.

Da gibt es nichts für einen Schlammsauger.

.


----------



## Ulli (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Hallo Coco,

hatte die beiden Modelle schon mal ausgeliehen und getestet:
Pondovac 4: Klasse Leistung bei 2m Tiefe und funktioniert sehr gut!
USS 3000: Profi-Gerät, Super-Sauger, aber aus meiner Sicht für Deinen Teich nicht notwendig, da auch sehr teuer. 

Ich würd den Pondovac nehmen-der "tut's".

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## quaxpflanze (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Teichschlammsauger von Gardena und komme damit nicht zurecht. Ständig verstopft ein Kiefernzapfen den Schlauch. Ich befürchte der Teich hat kein Wasser mehr, bevor ich den Schlamm herausgesaugt habe. Ich hole den Schlamm aus der tiefsten Stelle wo er sich sammelt mit einem Kescher heraus und der Filter macht den Rest. Das genügt und ist viel preisgünstiger.

Vermutlich kann ich mit dem Teil einfach nicht umgehen.

Grüße
Detlef


----------



## Cocco67 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Hallo zusammen,

Danke allen für die viele hilfreiche Beiträge, ich hoffe man sieht sich öfter noch auf dem Board.

Grüße
Cocco67


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Moin,
habe mir am WE einen Schlammsauger von einen Kumpel ausgeliehen.
Kenne den Hersteller nicht, da Typenschild nich mehr vorhanden.
Saugt ohne Filter mit einem 4m Schlauch, direkt ins Beet.
Den Stiel kann mit 2 Stücken jeweils um einen Meter verlängert werden, sodas eine gesamtlänge von fast 3m vorhanden ist.
Nun zur Arbeit mit dem Teil:
Eine quälerei mit dem Teil, weil relativ schwer und unhandlich.
Die Saugleistung ist viel zu wenig und das kleine Sieb am Sauger ist gefühlt nach einer Minute dicht!!!!
Na ja, das ausleihen hat nix gekostet, sonst wär ich ausgerastet!!
Das Teil schafft nicht mal den Mulm am Teichgrund in der Flachwasserzone, hilfe was für eine Krücke!!!!!
Kennt jemand den Hersteller, den würde ich gerne mal meinen Unmut zukommen lassen!
Bitte nicht meckern, ich weiß da fehlt ne Latte am Zaun


----------



## Nori (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Das Teil ist von Heissner - ich hab den Vorgänger, wo der Saugkopf im Originalzustand auch noch starr am Rohr hängt (hab ich aber etwas umgemodelt) - ich hab auch schon geschrieben, dass dieser Sauger nur für leichte Verschmutzung an der Wandung geeignet ist.
Den Schlauch hab ich übrigens durch einen schwimmenden Poolschlauch ersetzt - fördert ebenfalls das Handling (bei meinem Modll wird der Schlauch am Rohrende aufgesteckt).
Die Saugleistung selbst ist gar nicht soo schlecht - ist ja eine 6000-er, per fernbedienung regelbare Pumpe.
Für den groben Schmodder am Boden nehm ich den Venturisauger, der von meinem Kärcher angetrieben wird und alles bis ca. 30 mm durchzieht (aber auch hier muss man etwas tüfteln um ein einigermassen akzeptables Handling zu erreichen).

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Schlammsauger?*

Danke Nori,
also ich hab mich einen ganzen Nachmittag mit dem Teil vergnügt/geärgert und passiert ist so gut wie nix am Teichgrund!!


----------

